# Window project that turned into a bit more



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Funny how these projects seem to snowball into bigger projects. If it didn't cost money, it might be fun! 

Looks like nice work to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This is an example of why there is no such thing as a _"How much to install window price?"._

Members keep coming on this site and asking the same thing. :no: (how much to install...)

Every window situation, every home's condition, every construction process, every home's design, extent of rot, etc....is different and can make a job easy, or very, vey complex $$.

BTW: To the poster; job looks good so far. I might suggest that you consider installing housewrap and a flexible membrane fashing over the window-fins on future installations. See diagrams on Pages 8 -15 of this PDF: http://www.milgard.com/_doc/products/aama-2400-02.pdf

Good luck on your future projects, and thanks for posting your project pictures.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Difference in buildings*

My God what a difference in structures between your house and mine! I am not knocking your place just making an observation. I think maybe the old way might be better in the long run. The Europeans have no respect for the American way of building. They build it to last and not make a quick buck. I'm caught here riding both sides of the fence. I am leaning towards the European way just because mine has stood for over 100 years. The cost difference is not that much. Build massive or "green" with straw bails. Many options than what is stuffed down our throats as this is a house and you must pay for 30 years $1500 a month. Ok rant over!


----------

